# Moose antlers back on the wood shed



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2012)

53" antlers back on the shed, Just enough clearance I can still walk under the brow tines.
Tall guys will have to  "duck"


----------



## ScotO (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks great buddy!  You had a couple of us on here nervous.  Wouldn't be the same with 6' of snow around that shed in a couple months with NO MOOSE ANTLERS!


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder of snow soon  
I need to get a picture of the Mts over the wood stacks. Soon we'll be getting "termination dust" & change the view.
To get to 42° tonight here, will be cold up there in the Mts.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 27, 2012)

Those look great there dave, but you know, I think Dennis will be pizzed you didn't send 'em down here to him.
Pretty sure that was the set he wanted.


----------



## bioman (Aug 27, 2012)

AWESOME !!


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 27, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I need to get a picture of the Mts over the wood stacks.



I noticed the mountains were missing in the pics in the other thread. I thought you were just going easy on us.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> I noticed the mountains were missing in the pics in the other thread. I thought you were just going easy on us.


 
 I though the Picture of the Mts, from  top of the ferris wheel at the fair, covered me for this weeks Mt picture 
You folks are a tough crowd


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 27, 2012)

Mountains over your wood shed earn more points than mountains over thousands of cars. You do get some points for the ferris wheel. Yes, we're tough.


----------



## Lewiston (Aug 27, 2012)

Perfection!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks great Bogydave, but what happened to the picture of that beautiful mountain, get that pic up!

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 27, 2012)

Every photo is a masterpiece. Thats definitely a nice rack and stacks.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't handle the pressure any more

Today's Mts over the stacks





See the Mts thru the gaps in the wood shed



Not pulling the wood out so the Mts are more visible


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 28, 2012)

> Not pulling the wood out so the Mts are more visible


 
Gettin lazy?? 

Lookks AWESOME!


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great Bogydave.

zap


----------



## certified106 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, It looks awesome.....So jealous of the view you have!! I want to get up to Alaska at some point


----------



## Gary_602z (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure what looks better, the wood or the mountains!

Gary


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 28, 2012)

Watched "The Grey" last night with the wife, and I think it may have been made in Alaska. Lots of beautiful scenery,....until the wolves showed up.
As usual dave, nice pics.


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2012)

Lewiston said:


> Perfection!


 
Perfection would be a second set hanging on the brace to the left.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 28, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Gettin lazy??
> 
> Lookks AWESOME!


 
No
Been there for years 

Thanks


----------



## bogydave (Aug 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> Perfection would be a second set hanging on the brace to the left.


 
I'm looking for a set the same size. Want it to look balanced .
hard to get them to stop & let me measure though.


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I'm looking for a set the same size. Want it to look balanced .
> hard to get them to stop & let me measure though.


 
Oh - its not hard to stop them....

Mmmmm...wondering how much jerky could come from just one critter.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 28, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I'm looking for a set the same size. Want it to look balanced .
> hard to get them to stop & let me measure though.





Jags said:


> Oh - its not hard to stop them....
> 
> Mmmmm...wondering how much jerky could come from just one critter.


 
Size rule here, 3  (some areas 4 ) brow tines or at least 50" wide,
 Could be a Bad thing to measure after; 49" wide rack ,  Not good.


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Size rule here, 3 (some areas 4 ) brow tines or at least 50" wide,
> Could be a Bad thing to measure after; 49" wide rack , Not good.


 
But they get all tough after 49".  I like the young, tender ones.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> But they get all tough after 49". I like the young, tender ones.


 
 I prefer the spike fork also. 18 month old.  Elk size, easier to get out of the woods & home.
Some areas allow spike fork or 50" or 3 brow tines.
AK size rules:
http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regulations/wildliferegulations/pdfs/mooseid.pdf


----------



## wishlist (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice pics Dave.  We have some "mountains " like that here. A.k.a. Landfill 

The new overhang looks like it was always there, not added on later.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good.

BTW mountain is abbreviated mtn.  mt is mount.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2012)

So beautiful I set that mountain and wood pic as my Wallpaper on my phone.

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## DianeB (Aug 29, 2012)

beautiful craggy mountains - here they are just rolling hills.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> So beautiful I set that mountain and wood pic as my Wallpaper on my phone.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful


 
Thanks

Grew up in Pa., WVa. I called that areas hills,  "mountains" back then, now I know the difference.


----------

